# Sorority Tank Mates



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Starting a sorority but what would be a nice thing to clean up the bottom? Would a bristlenose pleco work? Or would an oto work better? We do have bottom feeder pellets for it/them. It's going to be 5 females in a 10 gal. I would prefer the pleco though as we have one already/


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A pleco is going to be too big and messy for a 10 gallon. With 5 girls, you are pretty much fully stocked.  A gravel vacuum will be your best bottom cleaner.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

^ +1


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Would a couple of Endlers or guppies do well with females? I might end up with one female in a community and this store nearby has feeder guppies for about 10c each.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It should be alright. Just QT them for a few weeks at the least. I had an outbreak of columnaris and 4 of my girls died. I'm treating the tank now, but I don't think it's going to last soon. I think snails or shrimp will be a better option.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They would do well but you don't have room for any more fish.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

ghost shrimp would be the best bet very small bio load like 3-4 of them


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I mean instead of a sorority. A female with some guppies.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I find that sororities do better in larger tanks generally. 20-40g work very well and give you room to add good sorority companions like Panda corys in a group of 6. Also more room for live plants, decor, hides and Ive found them easier to keep a steady cycle as well. Plus you can add more girls if you find some you like.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With just one female, yes, some Endlers or guppies would be fine, providing you have hard, alkaline water.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I a) decided to stick with sorority and b) my water is soft.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I added a small school of White Cloud Mountain Minnow with my sorority. They get along great.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

ShukiAi said:


> I added a small school of White Cloud Mountain Minnow with my sorority. They get along great.


Oh, pictures please! I love them.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

ShukiAi said:


> I added a small school of White Cloud Mountain Minnow with my sorority. They get along great.


I would take them back. WWCM like it at 68-72 degrees, while bettas like it at 78-80 degrees.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

> I would take them back. WWCM like it at 68-72 degrees, while bettas like it at 78-80 degrees.


I've had the White Clouds for over a year now and they are doing just fine.


----------

